# New mod



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats to Nigel


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

CONGRATS NIGEL!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you bump without posting?
Well good to see more mods here, hopefully no more "incidents" will occur.
May you be the best mod you can be and have fun. c=
And congratulations.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 19, 2009)

How many mods now?


----------



## djman900 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> How many mods now?


im guessing around 100


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 19, 2009)

i think this is a good choice.   ^_^


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

Who is Nigel?


----------



## VantagE (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Who is Nigel?


He joined a few months before the "flood" came in, the "flood" for the ones who don't know what it means, it means everyone who joined after the forum commercial for TBT was on Youtube.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 19, 2009)

Why is he a mod? I have NEVER seen him on.
LULL GUD CHOICE


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 19, 2009)

whats a mod?
DX


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 joined before the flood! I feel special!

But now we have 3 mods. Congrats nigel!


----------



## VantagE (Jan 19, 2009)

And grats!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ACCityFolk channel was made in July so pretty much everyone that joined after July can be pooled into this 'flood' group.
Including you.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel, although, I haven't been given the chance to see you post around the forums xD Maybe I'm not looking in the right sections xD

Nevertheless, good luck!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no,i was actually a member in 05... but i hadnt been on in a while, so my account was frozen, look up Al_the_Ninja


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gratz.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 19, 2009)

lol he hasn't even posted on this thread yet


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> lol he hasn't even posted on this thread yet


Your just jealous. xP


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 19, 2009)

Um, what?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats, though I have never seen him (well once I think) like the others are saying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

I've seen him a bunch before.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations.
've seen him a few times.
I was way before the flood... Before Wild World was out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

so was i, but again, account was lost forever... :'( NOOOOO!!!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> so was i, but again, account was lost forever... :'( NOOOOO!!!


I don't think that really matters, I mean, you're here now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

yea. With my awesome avvie. Lolz. 

Nigel is pretty coolsome.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

OCRAP Congrats! n.n


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> OCRAP Congrats! n.n


coffee, be nice!


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> yea. With my awesome avvie. Lolz.
> 
> Nigel is pretty coolsome.


*cough* awesome?!!? *cough* lmao


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*giggle
You-*giggle
know that's h-*giggle hard for me XD


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He joined in 2007 actually...



> Why is he a mod? I have NEVER seen him on.



He's on probably three times more than Grawr, the last person promoted.  Just because you don't talk to him doesn't mean he isn't on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WOOPS*


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 19, 2009)

i mean, he's in europe, for one... everyone else in the world is still able to go online even if people from the u.s. are asleep. i would assume he'd be online while you're all in school.

i based my assessment on a smattering of his posts, and that was good enough for me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> lol he hasn't even posted on this thread yet


He's sleeping.  It's 1:30 AM where he lives.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's hope he's asleep, I rarely am at 1:30.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but doesn't mean he has to be sleeping.
I'm not.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He told me he was going to sleep...


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, a vast majority of people would be sleeping at that time so it would be safe to assume that he's sleeping.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'm going on about is that it's 1:30 where I am too.
But I'm still up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am or pm?


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^_^

I'm up during those times too, depending on the day though and what happened during the night xD

But let's stay on topic.

If memory serves correctly, I have seen Nigel a couple of times around the forum.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty cool for him to be the first Mod from Europe.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel!

I hope you do a better job then these sorry excuses for mods.....LAWL TEH JOKEZ


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Congratulations Nigel!
> 
> I hope you do a better job then these sorry excuses for mods.....LAWL TEH JOKEZ


Teh [sad] truth


----------



## Kyle (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I haven't even seen him post.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I hope you do a better job then these sorry excuses for mods....


SHHH
They be after you now!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to think of if... I don't remember him posting anything particular.
Obviously he has, but I can't place anything in my head.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw the face of hate.  >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Congratulations Nigel!
> 
> I hope you do a better job then these sorry excuses for mods.....LAWL TEH JOKEZ


lawl teh not funny barnacle


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are correct. 
[lmao storm xD]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

NIGEL THE MOD

Got a good ring to it... but you have to have some sort of an accent when you say it to make it sound pwnesome,


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NIGEL THE MOD
> 
> Got a good ring to it... but you have to have some sort of an accent when you say it to make it sound pwnesome,


lol Australian  accent XD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'Day mate.
Noice job on the mod thing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 19, 2009)

Um....

Who?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's hope he actually takes action on controlling all these topics about hacking, unlike the current staff. Sorry, but it's true.

But truthfully, I don't know if I should congratulate him or not... I was told to "watch out for him" by a friend...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao same here xD [reading it the crocodile huntah way xD]


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 19, 2009)

I seriously don't know who this person is.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you kidding me he hasn't posted in months MEGA FAIL 
 Mickeys A WAAAAY better choice [no i'm not saying that because of a deal we made =P]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I seriously don't know who this person is.


Thank you remined me you also to would be a VERRRY better choice


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

Although Mickey would be an excellent choice he still dosen't have enough experience on TBT to become a mod. 
I just hope this Nigel character isn't as bad- never mind I'll stop there. >


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You proven to me that your judgment is horrible. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Although Mickey would be an excellent choice he still dosen't have enough experience on TBT to become a mod.
> I just hope this Nigel character isn't as bad- never mind I'll stop there. >


Yes but he seems to know alot about TBT so far and is very smart person which you don't see everyday =P IMO


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just because he's been here for a long time?  That doesn't mean you'd be a good mod.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be interesting to have a furry mod! xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Just because he's been here for a long time?  That doesn't mean you'd be a good mod.


But.... Nigel?

I mean seriously. I don't even remember seeing the guy.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. xD
It would certainly be interesting.


----------



## Jman (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF is right.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

Who now?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> whats a mod?
> DX


:|

:|

:|

Congrats Nigel :>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

As long as he actually does something about all the discussion of hacking, then welcome aboard! But for some reason I don't see that happening. I'm surprised nobody has reported this forum to ZetaBoards yet.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> As long as he actually does something about all the discussion of hacking, then welcome aboard! But for some reason I don't see that happening. *I'm surprised nobody has reported this forum to ZetaBoards yet.*


I'll get right on the job.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

HAHAHA you can report it here: http://s2.zetaboards.com/report.php


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 19, 2009)

I smell an elaborate conspiracy, just kidding....or am I?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> As long as he actually does something about all the discussion of hacking, then welcome aboard! But for some reason I don't see that happening. I'm surprised nobody has reported this forum to ZetaBoards yet.


Hacking is against the rules.  We don't have mods on enough, so now we have 2 more.  That simple.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's just hope that'll be enough to put an end to this hacking nonsense. It'd suck if Zetaboards decided to get involved..........


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

The thing I love about his forum is that it's so laid back, but they really should get a little more serious about modding. Not ACC strick, though. >.<


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe this forum needs to be a bit more strict. We can't have violations, now can we...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 19, 2009)

Who's hacking?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> Let's just hope that'll be enough to put an end to this hacking nonsense. It'd suck if Zetaboards decided to get involved..........


Whoa, you put that in your sig?! I didn't mean to start anything... I don't want TBT to be shut down! I just want the hacking to stop... If TBT is gone, then I'd have to go back to ACC... NOT ACC, ANYTHING BUT ACC!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir said lawl therefore you found it funny....

CHECKMATE!


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats dude! You're stepping up in the Animal Crossing world! lol 

=^^= Nya


----------



## Dr. Keko (Jan 19, 2009)

They won't shut it down...... They'll just "persuade" us to behave.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> They won't shut it down...... They'll just "persuade" us to behave.


Maybe a Koopa will lend us his, if we _persuade_ him.

GAH, SORRY. XD


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Um....
> 
> Who?


I nominate DF!!!
can we do that ?


----------



## Mickey (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> They won't shut it down...... They'll just "persuade" us to behave.


Do tell how that will work out in the future...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 20, 2009)

Garrrrgh...


Everyones picked above me.


I'm ashamed of you, Storm. ASHAMED.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

To everyone who says: I haven't seen him post anywhere so he won't be a good mod, that is why you aren't picked for one.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

When did I say I was TRYING to become one?
Besides, it's true.


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

What, that people who don't post aren't good mods? How is that true? Posting has nothing to do with being a good mod.


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 20, 2009)

Well all I can say is congratulations and hope he does a great job!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 20, 2009)

i have seen you before.at first i thought that i hadnt.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2009)

Being an active member is a requirement, isn't it? And if I'm not mistaken, you're hardly active.
.gnorw em evorP


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 20, 2009)

congradulations Nigel :]


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Being an active member is a requirement, isn't it? And if I'm not mistaken, you're hardly active.
> .gnorw em evorP


Actually I am active. I just don't post much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 20, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then whats the point of being a mod?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mods don't have to post. They moderate forums making sure things that aren't supposed to be in there are gone and dealt with. And the people who make the problem get a warning or something more severe.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to Nigel.   

Edit: To all those who think Nigel would make a bad mod, do you think we would put someone who we thought was inexperienced in a staff member position? Nigel has contributed to much of the behind the scenes things on TBT as well as helping with the construction of the new site.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Congrats to Nigel.
> 
> Edit: To all those who think Nigel would make a bad mod, do you think we would put someone who we thought was inexperienced in a staff member position? Nigel has contributed to much of the behind the scenes things on TBT as well as helping with the construction of the new site.


I'm not the only one who thinks this way. Thanks Odd!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL NIGEL POWNS!


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 20, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> LOL NIGEL POWNS!


VIP

(Very Important Post)

As well as this one...


----------



## Jman (Jan 20, 2009)

lol @ everyone reporting TBT.


Good luck.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats Nigel91.  I don't believe I've had the pleasure of meeting you yet, though.  Triforce3force here.  This is a first, though.  A mod that I don't know.  Well...we'll have to fix that.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 20, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.K.A after November 13th. 

Congrats to him.  Though I haven't seen him online that much.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 20, 2009)

gonigel91(gobama.....idk im stupid)i say he will make a good mod.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait, THAT'S Nigel?


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the only good thing that came out of that flood.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats Nigel.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 23, 2009)

Gratz 

I have seen you a bit


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratz Nigel!


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

ohhi just came bye this site well searching on google for Animal Crossing Stuff i never even saw that commerical


----------



## Wackii (Jan 25, 2009)

*Congrats on mod position, Nigel!*


----------



## MGMT (Jan 28, 2009)

Heard of Nigel, never seen on much though.

I thought UB would make a great staff member. She has a great sense of judgement and she is very fair. Also, she has been active for a long time. I'm pretty sure she also is familiar with the CP so it wouldn't take much effort training her.

I can't say Nigel will be a bad mod because I haven't seen him at all.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 28, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> ohhi just came bye this site well searching on google for Animal Crossing Stuff i never even saw that commerical


Neither did I. Not once


----------



## Iko (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your promotion. =]


----------

